

Flight Simulator hidden inside Google Earth - rms
http://marco-za.blogspot.com/2007/08/google-earth-flight-simulator.html

======
jsjenkins168
This is really cool. However, it is unrealistic to compare it to MS Flight
Simulator X... It is literally not even close in terms of graphics and
realism. But, like rms says I'm sure it will continue to get better.

------
dfranke
There's precedent for this. Excel 97 had a hidden flight simulator too.

------
rms
This is going to be a hell of a flight simulator in ten years.

